# Shelby Stanga's Best Lines And Sayings!!! HEERE WE GOO!!!



## PappaWheelie

What are some of Shelby Stanga's best lines and sayings?

Were havin turtle soup tonight!

Stihl880 gave me

Yea Paw Paw, Here we GOO


----------



## Country1

Stay in da boat Willy... Alagater getcha... They like lil' dogs....

Hey man... You ah... You ah, recon this thing'll flip if we hook to the other end of this log?.....

Awwwe man, there went all ma batteries.... an ma gun....

(Last night) Awwwe man, I thought that water wus deeper man... Bout broke ma leggg... Awwwe well, here we go! Haa haaa!.....

Ol' Shelby's awesome...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Canthook Coasty

Hey! Ya’all want a possum?


----------



## PappaWheelie

Heeyy Willy get your ass in da boat


----------



## LumberjkChamp

(Says to Willy when they're sizing up a log, often times one with a estimated respectable market value) "Maybe we'll make enough money to buy you a pistol and a pocketknife, ha ha, here we go!) 

Not one of his most notable phrases, but one that always kinda make me laugh.

Sometimes I catch myself saying "here we go" in my best Shelby impression. Just to mess around. He's pretty entertaining.


----------



## PappaWheelie

Its alligator mating season you betta get you bait in :jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## bluefin650

When willey was sick
I need to get enough money to fix that son bi#ch right there!


----------



## PappaWheelie

Its my new toy and I love it!!!! HEERREE WE GOO!!!


----------



## Rockford

"Look at the horns on that billygoat"


----------



## WadePatton

"pawpaw." i just named my new stray cat that.

"I don't know, I ain't never fed none of my dawgs." to the vet when she axes how Piss Willie has been eating.

"I been bit 7, maybe 800 times." wrt snakes

"I want 10,532 dollars and 32 cents" for them logs--the whole lot--and he got it.

HERE WE GO!

I like most everything he says.


----------



## Den69RS96

Shelby should get his own show. That dude is a riot. I can't stop saying Heeeere we go.


----------



## TN_WOOD

Den69RS96 said:


> Shelby should get his own show. That dude is a riot. I can't stop saying Heeeere we go.


 
I agree.
Although some of his antics are borderline silly. Like the time he ran over that trailer in that 4 wheeled swamp buggy....come on man. You expect us to believe that was an accident?


----------



## jdog2

shelby is the best thing to hit tv:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## IcePick

jdog2 said:


> shelby is the best thing to hit tv:hmm3grin2orange:



I would have to strongly, strongly disagree with you on that one.


----------



## WadePatton

TN_WOOD said:


> I agree.
> Although some of his antics are borderline silly. Like the time he ran over that trailer in that 4 wheeled swamp buggy....come on man. You expect us to believe that was an accident?


 
there he went...not.

yeah, total bullflops--even Piss Willie knows better.


----------



## logging22

Shelby rules.


----------

